# Mình Đang Bế Tắc , Cần Tiền Để Chữa Bệnh Cho Bố



## HoangLong8386 (29 Tháng tám 2017)

Anh chị nào có cách giúp mình không , mình đang rất cần tiền để đóng viện phí mổ gấp cho bố


----------

